# Can't install Age of Mythology Gold Edition



## Maxamilius291 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok, firstly I just want to point out, I'm 15 and not exactly a tech wizard, so sorry if I don't really understand certain things that are said.

So I just bought age of mythology gold edition from amazon, and it came with one disc (I thought they normally came with a disc 2 for installing, but whatever). And when I put the game into my disc drive, it doesn't recognise it. It has absolutely no idea that there is even a disc in my laptop. I can hear it spinning around, but it stops after a few seconds, like the laptop has just decided it can't be bothered any more. So I can't even install the game I just payed for, let alone play it.

I have a Dell XPS M1330 running windows 7. I suspect that windows 7 is part of the problem, as it's an old game thats highest operating system is windows XP. However my friends have had games in the past that aren't sophisticated enough for their computers yet they've managed to play them, so... :sigh:

Is this a problem that I can fix, or can I just not play the game?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
when the DVD is not read at all the problem is not a software issue nor an operating system issue, the problem is a hardware issue or the DVD itself is the issue:
if you have another PC available (your friend, your father your neighbor, etc...) try the DVD/CD is another PC and see if it even read it, if it did the issue is from your DVD drive, if the other PC was unable to read the DVD or CD, you have a defected DVD


----------



## Maxamilius291 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help  Me and my Dad managed to figure it out - the disc is dual layered for all the extra storage, and my laptop can't read dual layered discs  At the moment I'm just playing it on the guest account of my Dads computer, but it's not the most convenient thing...


----------

